# Sticky  Equipment Retailer Reviews - Guidelines (3/12/20)



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

*Important: If you are joining ONLY to post a retailer review, and especially if you have already posted on sites like Trustpilot, it will be removed.* We want our reviews to be by established members...not people wishing to simply use the site to air their views and never return.

This area is for reviewing equipment retailers (providers of machines, grinders, roaster and accessories). Please search for a retailer first in the Alphabetical Listing.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/56315-equipment-retailer-reviews-alphabetical-listing/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=796525&embedComment=796525&embedDo=findComment#comment-796525

*This section of the forum is intended for fair and objective reviews of either good or bad service*

Personal attacks against any company or its employees will not be tolerated and will be removed without question. All retailers should be given a fair timeframe in which to respond to any questions (this is deemed to be at least 7 days* from the date of your initial contact) before any negative reviews should be placed and we may ask to see evidence of this..

*Any potentially libellous or litigious posts will be removed *

The views expressed in this section are those of the poster and are not endorsed by Coffee Forums UK which is not affiliated to any suppliers. Coffee Forums UK reserves the right to pass on contact details of any poster to a court or arbitrary body should these be requested by formal process.


----------

